# Is it possible to start a thread or post and remain anonymous?



## seasoned (May 17, 2007)

There was a thread started and I looked to see if there was any info on the author and came up black.


----------



## Shaderon (May 17, 2007)

Where is it?  Can you link it please?


----------



## shesulsa (May 17, 2007)

seasoned said:


> There was a thread started and I looked to see if there was any info on the author and came up black.


MartialTalk requires your real name and real location in the "REQ Real Name" and "REQ Location" fields in your profile for registration and membership. 

But if you look carefully, when you edit your profile, you'll see two more fields that say "Name" and "Location."  These two fields are what are shown to everyone who looks at your profile.  So if you don't want anyone except the staff to know who you are, you can edit the fields that DON'T have the "REQ" in them.

Be sure to leave your accurate name and location in the REQ fields, though; and believe me, we do check. 

Does that answer your question?


----------



## Drac (May 17, 2007)

Ya beat me to it Shesulsa...


----------



## seasoned (May 17, 2007)

There was a thread started on 1/07/06 by Always Training called "Does one's skill flow from the kata". This thread has 119 replies and 1,747 views, and still going. It was a very good thread and I went back to get info on who started it and was not able to.


----------



## seasoned (May 17, 2007)

It is in the Karate section 4 thread down


----------



## Ceicei (May 17, 2007)

The original poster, AlwaysTraining, is no longer a member here.  That is why you do not see any info on this UserID.

- Ceicei


----------



## seasoned (May 18, 2007)

Thank you all so much for the quick responce. This is yet another reason why martial talk is a top notch site on the web.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 18, 2007)

One other answer. 

Yes.  But not at the moment.  There is an add-on that would allow the option of posting as 'anonymous', and another that would allow the topic starter in a particular forum to be anonymous, but neither are running here currently.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 18, 2007)

Just an opinion, *Bob* (and I don't know how seriously you are considering it) but I don't feel that it's necessarily a good idea to allow annonymous thread creation. 

I know that to an extent we are annonymous, by virtue of being on the Net rather than in the same room, but I think having a visible user identity and history works to reduce the amount of 'junk' on a website.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 18, 2007)

There are good reasons to use them, but I've never seen a 'fit' for them here, y'know? Sites that use them tend to use them for sensitive topics or where you want to fish for info without opening yourself up to retaliation. 

But I agree, having some level of accountability does minimize the headaches.


----------

